# Soldier Of Love Song



## camerashy

I'm trying to purchase a song I heard in a cafe the other day and it's called Soldier of Love...... Johan Glossner featuring Frida Winsth
There is a YouTube video of it but I can't find anything searching the net, and iTunes etc
There seem to be plenty other artists who have recorded a similar song but looking for this one in particular by Frida Winsth
Any help appreciated


----------



## nbray67

Are you simply wanting to download it Dave?

If so, I can point you in the direction of a free download.


----------



## camerashy

nbray67 said:


> Are you simply wanting to download it Dave?
> 
> If so, I can point you in the direction of a free download.


Yes please, Neil or any albums she may have


----------



## nbray67

camerashy said:


> Yes please, Neil or any albums she may have


PM'd buddy.


----------

